# what kind of suv to pull 2 horse trailer



## rider4life422

Fords hold up really well. They can take alot of abuse and hold up forever. My truck had over 100000 miles on it and only needed routine matinence


----------



## Trissacar

I love the Ford Explorers!


----------



## Goose350

Chevy makes their Suburban in a HD model. I am not sure of the GVWR but it should pull a big bumper pull nicely. As for just a 2 horse, any of the full size suvs would do fine and as mentions a explorer would do as well.


----------



## SaddleUp158

Ooh I am going to be watching this thread. I will be looking to purchase a new vehicle after I graduate from the university in Dec. I have been debating between a smaller truck or a SUV.


----------



## iridehorses

I've been pulling a two horse stock trailer with a GMC Envoy. It can pull the weight fine but the wheel base is too short. I can safely pull one horse and he has to be facing the back and tied to the doors. That way he is standing over the axels and it eliminates the sway.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

Copy that


Goose350 said:


> Chevy makes their Suburban in a HD model. .


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

There are SUVs that can safely pull a 2h trailer and there are those that cannot. This is true even with the same model. 

You have to look at the specs and equipment package of the vehicle. Some come with a "tow package" - there are also different engine options (size, cylinders) as well as different transmission options. These differences become extrememely important when you get to smaller SUVs (i.e. Explorer). There are models of an F-150 that are not suitable for towing 2 horses, there are other configurations that can tow over 10,000#.

Learn what the specs mean and look at the tow guides for various vehicles. Ideally, you want to tow no more than 80% of you vehicle's max capacity.

Also note that many tow capacities assume you are using a weight distributing hitch. The tow capacity is often much lower when not using one.

Things may have changed in recent years, but I recall the foreign SUVs really weren't up to the towing task when I last looked. They were basically engineered as "cars, made to look like a truck). Similar Ford/Chevy/Dodge/GMC models are often built on truck foundations (trucks, made to look like a car). 

Again, check the towing specs of the specific model with its particular configuration. That's the only way to be sure.


----------

